# Superbowl Foods?



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

What are you making? I know this is probably anti-puff biggest loser, but I'm just curious. I know we'll have cheese dip w/ sausage, whiskey wieners, pizza dip, buffalo chicken dip, chili, etc., etc., etc. Not sure what all our friends are bringing, but it will be good. Oh yeah, we'll have a few beers, too. I'll be drinking Southern Tier 2IPA and Terrapin India Brown Ale.

What about you?


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

I made a pot of chili to bring to my buddies house, plus the extras. Cheese, sour cream & tortilla chips. 4 lbs of cubed sirloin in it, no beans. Just meat & heat.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Tonight will be a bit different over here, were doing Mariscada with shrimp, scallops, mussels, clams and lobster. Then some rice, chicken and sausage. Some beer and the big game!


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Tonight will be a bit different over here, were doing Mariscada with shrimp, scallops, mussels, clams and lobster. Then some rice, chicken and sausage. Some beer and the big game!


That sounds freakin' delicious Ray.

One of my best friend's family owned a Portugese restaurant for years in RI, and the mariscada was my favorite dish in that place. I must have eaten it at least once a week for years. Now that restaurant is a private lunch / socail club for my buddy's retired father and his friends, LOL.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

ekengland07 said:


> What are you making? I know this is probably anti-puff biggest loser, but I'm just curious. I know we'll have cheese dip w/ sausage, whiskey wieners, pizza dip, buffalo chicken dip, chili, etc., etc., etc. Not sure what all our friends are bringing, but it will be good. Oh yeah, we'll have a few beers, too. I'll be drinking Southern Tier 2IPA and Terrapin India Brown Ale.
> 
> What about you?


Southern Tier! Sweet! If you ever come up this way we'll tour their brewhouse.

Trying to keep it simple this year so we're serving buffalo chicken dip and nachos/tacos. I made a pineapple & roasted jalapeno salsa, a poblano & habanero & chiles New Mexico salsa and a cilantro & garlic & green onion salsa.

On tap are Dogfish 90 Minute IPA, Southern Tier Hoppe Imperial and Sam Adams Noble Pils.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I brought up a whole bunch of Italian cold cuts from the pork store Fresh Mozzarella, Pizzas, pin wheel sausages and steaks, and Spumoni from Spumoni Gardens. Fresh baked brick oven bread and hand rolled boiled and baked bagels. Of course Beer and bourbon will be available as well as soft drinks for the designated drivers.eace:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Tony which pork store do you go to? Next week I'm making a quick Brooklyn trip since I have a photography job out there..need to restock


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Tony which pork store do you go to? Next week I'm making a quick Brooklyn trip since I have a photography job out there..need to restock


Two of my favorites either is phenomenal but i personally prefer Bari.

Bari Pork Store 158 Avenue U, NY 11223-3740 718 372-6405 ‎

Bari Pork Store Inc 6319 18th Avenue, NY 11204-2904 718 837-9773
A real old fashioned type pork store when you walk in the smell is intoxicating like a fresh box of Havana's!

In a pinch okay, a little too commercialized for me they even have a web page!

Landi's Pork Store Online







5909 Avenue N, Brooklyn, NY 11234







PH: 718.763.3230


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

It's all finger foods today...shrimp cocktails, clam chowder in a sourdough bread bowl...egg rolls, pizza and beer. Should be interesting how it all mixes together and what happens the next day?


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Just going to be my wife, son and I. I have ordered an 8 corner square pizza, tripple chees bread and a small greek salad. 

This way nobody has to cook or prepare anything. We get to enjoy the pre-game and the game and then the delivery guy will show up at 7:00.

Best regards, tony


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

All that sounds great. Keep it coming. I might be able to get a picture or two of our spread. I can't wait!


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

I am starving after reading all these post!


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

i made up 15lbs of pulled pork, and a bunch of slaw. also had litle smokey pigs in a blanket. wings and a few sides. great food for the game.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Two of my favorites either is phenomenal but i personally prefer Bari.
> 
> Bari Pork Store 158 Avenue U, NY 11223-3740 718 372-6405 ‎
> 
> ...


Thanks brother!

The Mariscada was amazing by the way 

Hope everyone enjoyed their Super Bowl food!


----------



## mrmikey32 (Dec 7, 2010)

I had a party at my house. But i made a dip with velveeta/chilli, 2 deep dish chicago pizzas, then about 25lbs in brats from the local butcher. also made some lobster tails, and shark too. 

The best thing though was what some one else brought in. They took little hot dogs, wrapped them in bacon, then cover/soaked them in brown sugar.... 

I had about 20 of them


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Thanks brother!
> 
> The Mariscada was amazing by the way
> 
> Hope everyone enjoyed their Super Bowl food!


Your Welcome bro!
Glad you enjoyed the game and food.
Man i ate so much i am still full lol!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Had some pizza before the game with a few friends, smoked a few ISOM's, then headed home to spend time with my old man. I bought some 26-month aged Beemster (excellent cheese to go with a cigar, if you dare) and some Bacon-infused cheddar to go with the pepperoni, hard salami, and extra sharp aged provolone my dad bought. Enjoyed it over crackers, sipping some caffeine-free Coke, felt like a king! Ate some Landjaeger with Goya (non-alcoholic) Sangria as a post-game snack. I love my life.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

eyesack said:


> Had some pizza before the game with a few friends, smoked a few ISOM's, then headed home to spend time with my old man. I bought some 26-month aged Beemster (excellent cheese to go with a cigar, if you dare) and some Bacon-infused cheddar to go with the pepperoni, hard salami, and extra sharp aged provolone my dad bought. Enjoyed it over crackers, sipping some caffeine-free Coke, felt like a king! Ate some Landjaeger with Goya (non-alcoholic) Sangria as a post-game snack. I love my life.


MMMM landjaeger. So good! Plus, you cannot go wrong with Beemster. Sounds great.


----------

